# Do you need a Gas Mask?



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link!
Just bought two!
.


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

That is way too cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I was on their site a while ago and never bookmarked it and subsequently forgot all about them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Great steam punk possibilities.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought one of those same ones about 5 months ago.
Don't know what I'll do with it, but couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about picking up both the adult size for costume/prop purposes (since gas masks are creepy all on their own) and the child size to put on a creepy large doll prop. It seems like the perfect thing to put on the doll of some evil little tot, or a doll left over from some horrible fallout event (after all, wouldn't a child want to protect their best friend too, even if that friend is in fact plastic?).


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Lower down on the page they do have a different gas mask that is only in child sizes. 
Still pretty neat, even if it won't fit on an adult.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, that 'Russian parts' mask was the one I was looking into for the doll; I think it would approximately fit a large toddler-style doll since the writeup states it fits faces up to 4.25" across for the smaller mask. Unfortunately I can't snag any of those masks until I have cash again, and I'll have to look around for a large cheap/thrift-shop doll, but I think I need to try the idea I have floating around in my head. I'm thinking a heavily melted/burnt doll wearing the mask might be a nice post-apocalyptic prop or maybe just something creepy to have lurking in a dark corner .


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*gas mask*

Picked up one last week off ebay for $9.00. I have a picture posted in my album of this years costume for our tunnels.
It worked out great!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*If you have a public rest room*

Hang a gas mask on the wall.
I did this and one fine day I noticed it was gone!
Someone stole my WW1 German gas mask! It must have been more valuable than I assumed .


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry. There was no scented candles and I couldn't take the smell. 

Just kidding. That is a real bummer. I know too many Rivet-heads that would be extremely pissed about that.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh god no! don't let my son see this he wants a gas mask lol He's spent too much time playing Half Life he's starting to think he's a combine soldier.

I can see the steampunkers loving this one too.


----------

